# Merry Christmas



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Post your favorite winter pic that reminds you of Christmas! I have so many winter pix I love







but decided to choose off my phone to make it easier to choose lol We don't get snow often here in Central Texas, so when we do..we get pictures!! Merry Christmas all!!

May you all be blessed beyond measure in 2022!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Merry Christmas @happybleats


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Happy holidays! ️


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This one of Huckleberry always makes me laugh. He hates the snow. 








Merry Christmas!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> View attachment 217990
> 
> 
> This one of Huckleberry always makes me laugh. He hates the snow.
> ...


What a beautiful collie you have! I grew up with collies! And he sure looks irritated in the snow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone. 

Love the pictures.  ❤


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

K.B. said:


> What a beautiful collie you have! I grew up with collies! And he sure looks irritated in the snow


Thanks! That was my old gal. Sadly, she's not around any more, but she lived to 12 and a half, which is a pretty good age for a collie. 
Huck always thinks bad weather is my fault and complains that I don't do anything about it.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This was our Christmas card picture some years ago. 🎄









Yes, this was winter. We just happened to be in Hawaii🌴


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Merry Christmas! I love seeing all the wintery photographs!

This picture was taken last year a few days before Christmas. This is about all the snow we get here in Southeast Tennessee and as close to a white Christmas as we're likely to get. I think it's supposed to be in the 60s this year. 










The picture below was taken about 5 years ago. (The horses aren't ours, we let the neighbors use our pasture). The place where they are standing is fenced off for the pigs now.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

BarnOwl said:


> Merry Christmas! I love seeing all the wintery photographs!
> 
> This picture was taken last year a few days before Christmas. This is about all the snow we get here in Southeast Tennessee and as close to a white Christmas as we're likely to get. I think it's supposed to be in the 60s this year.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We have Christmas during summer so I wish I had a winter Christmas picture.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok warning picture over load. . . In 3. 2. 1.
All picture below except for the mini "reindeer" was taken at the old farm. We lived on the side of a mountain in two counties. We would get more snow on the back than the front and sometimes it would snow in the back and not the front. We used to get real snow in East TN but not so much now. Enjoy!









My little Charlie horse being a reindeer for Christmas visiting my parents place. He is a gray but he is so small his back rubs under the trailer dividers. Even with them open and tied back he liked to stand under them hence grayer spot on top.























My old colt that loved to watch us sled down the back pasture hill.













































My German shepherd when she was just a puppy visiting Santa paws! And some snow pics from old farm. Then my old stallion at the old farm. He loved the snow but would never grow a thick coat so he always for the heavy weight turn our blankets. 

Ok maybe you all survived my picture over load. If not careful I may have to find more on my phone lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas ⛄🎄


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Tanya ..post your pix any way. We love to see even if warm. Look at Our winter temps so far lol. Texas forgot the message its winter!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> @Tanya ..post your pix any way. We love to see even if warm. Look at Our winter temps so far lol. Texas forgot the message its winter!


We don't really get snow here if we do it's way after Christmas In Louisiana


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes Tanya, I posted one from when we lived in Hawaii. I'm dreaming of a warm Christmas.

Such lovely pictures. Especially the sunset/sunrise?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!!
(Pictures from past winters)

















Maggie:









Zoe (man I miss these two girls, they were the best! Believe it or not, they are littermates and the pictures were taken the same day. Maggie ended up passing away later that year and Zoe lived for two or three more):









This was my Christmas present several years ago:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Merry Christmas! I decided to go with this picture from our Church's journey to Bethlehem one of the groups that I took this year. I was helping the great-grandmother and almost the entire group is her extended family. I decided to go with the true hope and reason rather than an animal picture after the tragedy of Doll abruptly dropping dead yesterday, and the other miscarriage this week on top of the the problems of the last few weeks. I just needed to focus on what is truly important.
"God sent his son into the world not to condemn the world but that the world through him might be saved."


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I just needed to focus on what is truly important.
> "God sent his son into the world not to condemn the world but that the world through him might be saved."


Amen!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Merry Christmas every one. I will post some pictures from our Christmas tomorrow. Please have a joyous day.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Merry Christmas! We just finished the family Christmas eve dinner. Tomorrow is gift giving and I can't wait to see my parents face.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Merry Christmas and may every one be Blessed


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Merry Christmas


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Here’s Jimmy Christmas. He’s about the only thing Christmas-y outside. Haha. He’s beautiful but would be more handsome if the turkeys hadn’t plucked half his tail feathers off and messed up his comb. He’s no longer housed with the big group of turkeys. He’s got two Royal Palm toms that I surprised my dad with for Christmas to pair with our Royal Palm hens. They are letting him be the boss. Royal Palms seem to be more docile than the black turkey mixes we hatched…Anyway, my dad was very pleased with my Christmas turkey surprise. One even ate mealworms out of his hand while he sat with them this morning. It felt good to support a local turkey breeder as well.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*
A Very Merry Christmas To All My TGS Family And Friends. (Especially the furry kind.)*


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Merry Christmas Day everyone! I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas. I gave my does some pine boughs in celebration, especially since it is Murphy's first Christmas.🥰































The dogs got smoked bones which made them very happy too.
















Nova only starts eating hers when she's sure no one is watching. 😙 She'll sit there and act like she doesn't know it's there. Once she's sure she's safe she takes it to a secret spot so she can eat it in peace.🤫


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone and happy holidays to those who celebrate others!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Merry Christmas Day everyone! I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas. I gave my does some pine boughs in celebration, especially since it is Murphy's first Christmas.🥰
> View attachment 218221
> View attachment 218222
> View attachment 218223
> ...


Ha! I did the same thing for the goats today! The weather is pretty crappy though so I didn't get pictures.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Merry Christmas we are 78° today. Very strange for us...so this is from a year ago, then 2 yrs ago


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I ended up giving 6 does hoof trims. Ow. I’m sore. 1 Nigerian and 5 Nubians. Tomorrow, I’ll do the remaining Nubian and the rest of the Nigerian girls. Kicks happened to just jump on the stand, so I decided why not just give her a trim. Then, I remembered Barley looked due. Well, Barbar had one funky looking hoof with hoof rot I trimmed off and sprayed with an anti-fungal. I’m going to give her hoof time to grow more before I trim again to even out her stance. Bar’s hoof lead me to believe I should do all the Nubians ASAP to prevent more hoof issues. Frances was not nice to me about trimming. Her doeling Aster did surprisingly well. Freya was terrible. 😩 But it’s done!

I checked the remaining goats I didn’t get around to today, and they didn’t seem like they had rot, just need to be trimmed. It’s been 2 months since I’ve done the Nubian doelings’ hooves. I do the moms’ hooves about every two weeks if they are getting milking ration. The difficult momma is drying off nicely and letting her kids nurse more often while producing less. Since she isn’t getting as much grain, her hoof growth looks to have slowed down, which is great for me. I’m sooo happy I finally bought a mini hoof rasp. I’m getting the hooves flatter than they’ve been since birth! It makes trimming so much easier (but I really need to remember to wear gloves).


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas a day late! I hope everyone had a nice one. I love all the photos you all posted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hope everybody had a great Christmas!


----------

